# Te amo / te quiero



## kennytimes2

What´s the difference between "te amo" and "te quiero"?  Which one is closer to "I love you"?  Thank you.


----------



## lauranazario

Hi Kenny,

Boy, are you in for a treat!!!! This particular subject was discussed at length in this very interesting thread.

Te quiero

Read and enjoy!
LN


----------



## kennytimes2

Yes, that thread is very helpful.  Although I would add (from my personal experience with an Argentine) that te quiero can be used in a romantic relationship that hasn´t yet reached the stage of te amo.  Or my girlfriend could be crazy, which is highly likely.


----------



## klfr

I read this thread as well as the other and still have a question.  

My friend in Mexico tells me "te quiero" which I understand to mean "I want you".  I also understand that te quiro means "I love you".  

So, how do I know when he is saying "I want you" versus "I love you"?


----------



## belén

klfr said:
			
		

> I read this thread as well as the other and still have a question.
> 
> My friend in Mexico tells me "te quiero" which I understand to mean "I want you". I also understand that te quiro means "I love you".
> 
> So, how do I know when he is saying "I want you" versus "I love you"?


 
You'll have to figure it out yourself  I mean, it really depends on what tone of voice he uses, what kind of body language is happening there...what type of relationship you guys have....


----------



## Honeylhanz

kennytimes2 said:
			
		

> What´s the difference between "te amo" and "te quiero"? Which one is closer to "I love you"? Thank you.


*te amo - i love you*
*te quiero - i want you / i love you*
*both has the same meaning but different in usage*. *for me it is perfectly to say "te quiero" to someone special to you rather than *_*"te amo."  because te quiero also means love with affection. *_


----------



## kazijistan

Algunas canciones en inglés traducen el "I want you" como "te deseo". Yo no sé si esa traducción estará correcta. En español, se entiende que cuando tú le dices "te quiero" a alguien, esa persona no sufre por ti. El "te amo" implica una entrega mayor que no tiene el cariño cotidiano. Tiene que ver más con "jugarsela por alguien". yo creo que ahí estriba la diferencia.


----------



## Raskolnikov

te amo is higher than te quiero...te quiero can be only physical and sentimental....but
when someone says te amo...that person (if he or she rally means it) is lost....poor thing....


----------



## Yael

we talk a lot about this with my american boyfriend... I think I've finally made him understand it...!! lol

When you say "te amo" you are saying that your relationship with that person is unique. "Te quiero" doesn't necessarily mean that. You can say "te quiero" to a close friend and relatives, but would only say "te amo" to your boy/girlfriend. Children also normally say "te amo" to their parents, at least here in Argentina, which also makes sense if we think about this uniqueness quality of it.

"Te quiero" with the meaning of "I want you" is usually "te deseo" to avoid confusions. And actually, at least here, one wouldn't normally think of "I want you" when hearing "te quiero". But of course, since it does have that meaning, you can use it in either way precisely to create some confusion (and mistery!!)

So, for the original question, "which is closer to i love you?", depends. "I love you" like you would say to your mother on the phone is definitely "te quiero"... "I love you" like you would say to your husband on your wedding night is definitely "te amo". As for other situations, you'll have to decide how unique you think your relarionship is.


----------



## MrFred

Yo le digo TE AMO a mi novia...tambien a mi mamá, pero a los amigos se les dice "te quiero"...
Las chicas de entre 10 a 13 años acostumbran a decirle " te amooooo !! " a sus amigas, esto es algo muy comun entre compañeras de curso, amigas de la infancia, etc...

espero que ayude.
salu2 , fede.


----------



## johnrosshe

what does this sentence mean??? Sont les mots qui vont tres bien ensemble!!! Tequiero tequiero tequiero!!!! Can you translate this to me...please,,

Someone send this to me....


----------



## Yael

johnrosshe said:
			
		

> what does this sentence mean??? Sont les mots qui vont tres bien ensemble!!! Tequiero tequiero tequiero!!!! Can you translate this to me...please,,
> 
> Someone send this to me....



Sont les mots qui vont tre bien ensemble is french and means "are the words that go together well"..... Te quiero is Spanish for I love you. It's from the song Michelle by The Beatles


----------



## jmcdzzz

Can you repost this thread? It is a dead link.


----------



## Pelgar

I would like some opinions on the translation of the following sentence. It is not something I plan to say but my attempt at a simple sentence that shows the difference between "querer y amar."
I need to know if the grammar is correct and if anyone has a better example sentence.

I like you but I do not love you.

Yo le quiero pero yo no le amo.

Thanks


----------



## vignette

I like you, but I don't love you= Me gustas, pero no te quiero

If you want to express in English "Te quiero pero no te amo" you must say: "I love you, but I'm not in love with you"


----------



## Mimuki

I like you but I do not love you.

Yo le quiero pero yo no le amo 

Me gustas pero no te quiero (amo)
In Spain is more common the use of the verb "querer" instead of "amar", they mean the same. The verb "gustar" is not as strong as "querer", like in english with to like and to love.


----------



## vignette

"Querer" y "amar", cuando se trata de amor pasional, significa lo mismo:
"Te quiero" = "te amo"

Pero "amar" es más intenso y se usa para dirigirse a alguien de quien se está enamorado. Ejemplo: Puedes decir "te quiero, mamá", pero no "te amo, mamá"


----------



## thedaltonkey

What you says in spanish is OK.
When you say "yo te quiero" or "te quiero" it means that you apreciate the person you are telling it.
But, whe you say "te amo", it means you are telling anyone that you love that person as a lover (a girlfriend or a boyfriend) or like a parent.
In spanish, "querer" means less love than "amar".


----------



## bellotojuanfra

Amar es muchísimo más intenso que querer.

Asi que amar/querer a tu esposa, pero lo mejor es que a tus amigas solo las quieras. 

saludos


----------



## PequeñoMauro

Pelgar said:


> I would like some opinions on the translation of the following sentence. It is not something I plan to say but my attempt at a simple sentence that shows the difference between "querer y amar."
> I need to know if the grammar is correct and if anyone has a better example sentence.
> 
> I like you but I do not love you.
> 
> Yo *t*e quiero, pero yo no *t*e amo.
> 
> Thanks



The expression is correct, it's more common along friends saying "te quiero", when you say "te amo", most of time you say that expression, for instance, to your wife, girlfriend, etc.

don't forget, when you write this sort of sentences:

"yo te quiero, pero no te amo" , there's no need to write the personal pronoun again. (please, if you see some mistakes in my writing, just tell me).
f.i:
(nosotros) vamos a ir a su casa, pero no vamos a entrar (it's redundant to use nosotros again).


----------



## Mimuki

Tal vez amar es mas intenso pero a mi me parece un poco cursi decir: te amo. Creo que amar es mas poetico, y no solo para decir a tu novi@, por ejeplo: "ama la vida"
Otra cosa es estar enamorado de alguien = to be in love with someone


----------



## nanel

Mimuki said:


> Tal vez amar es mas intenso pero a mi me parece un poco cursi decir: te amo. Creo que amar es mas poetico, y no solo para decir a tu novi@, por ejeplo: "ama la vida"
> Otra cosa es estar enamorado de alguien = to be in love with someone


Eso es porque somos españoles, aquí se usa para la poesía y poco más.

Así que en España: to love=querer (a amigos, parejas...). Yo jamás diría "te amo" salvo que estuviera escribiendo una poesía, es demasiado cursi (para nosotros, o al menos para mí).

I like you=me gustas; parece que esto es internacional.


----------



## Pelgar

Muchas gracias a todos.

  De las respuestas parece el uso es regional. Parece que en España “amar y querer” son los sinónimos y “gustar” es más semejante a la palabra inglesa “like”. En América Latina “querer” es más semejante a la palabra inglesa “like” y “amar” es semejante a la palabra inglesa “love” en un sentido romántico. ¿Es “gustar” utilizado como “querer” en América Latina?

  Por favor, siempre siéntase libre corregir mi gramática. En español o inglés. Yo sólo he practicado inglés para cincuenta de años, tengo todavía mucho en aprender. Tengo que aprender casi todo en español.

Saludos y por favor


----------



## PequeñoMauro

Pelgar said:


> Muchas gracias a todos.
> ¿Es “gustar” utilizado como “querer” en América Latina?
> 
> Por favor, siempre siéntanse libres (si es que quieres decir a varias personas) de corregir mi gramática. En español o en inglés. Yo sólo he practicado inglés por cincuenta de años, tengo todavía mucho por aprender (que aprender). Tengo que aprender casi todo en español.
> 
> Saludos y por favor



La palabra "gustar" también es usado en América, pero hay diferencias entre "gustar" y "querer". Si tu le dices a una amiga "te quiero mucho", puedes estar diciendole que la estimas mucho y que ella es una gran amiga. Pero si le dices "me gustas", estas diciendole que sientes interés por ella, que deseas "algo más", que no sólo la ves como amiga, espero que me entiendas.


----------



## Pelgar

Gracias PequeñoMauro y todos

  Yo ahora tengo una mejor comprensión acerca del uso de “querer, amar y gustar”.
  Cada respuesta que recibo trae más preguntas. Es bueno saber que hay tantas personas que están dispuestas a ayudar y queriendo aprender.


Por favor, siempre siéntanse libres de corregir mi gramática. En español o en inglés. Yo sólo he practicado inglés por cincuenta de años, tengo todavía mucho por aprender. Tengo que aprender casi todo en español.


----------



## Mariacarolina

..otra pregunta sobre esto.  Por favor

Si una mamá (o papá) quiere decir a su hijo (de 21 años o más)  "I love you.", cuál es la forma mas adequada?

Gracias.


----------



## PequeñoMauro

I think it could be:
"te quiero hijo"


----------



## SAMROD

In my humble opinion; and by humble opinion I mean born and raised in Puerto Rico; Te Quiero in a literal sense means "I want you".  However, when I use it with friends or family it means "I care a lot about you"  I use "Te amo" with people whom I really love (My wife, parents, kids, and a very, very close friend)
"Te amo" means I LOVE YOU hands down.  When you use "te quiero" you normaly use it to let the person know they are important to you, but that you do not love them yet.  
To love is to be able to die for that person as Jesus did.  That is real love... and the ultimate expression of love.


----------



## BiziPoz

*
Mmmh, para mí el rango de expresiones de afecto va algo así como :

Me gustas (I like you) -> Te quiero (I love you) -> Te amo (I love you)

El problema es que en inglés no hay una traducción apropiada para te quiero, pues decir "I want you", suena como "Te deseo".

Sin embargo el "I love you" que usamos para nuestra mejor amiga no está en el mismo contexto que el "I love you" que usamos para decirselo nuestra pareja, por lo que creo que el contexto y el lenguaje paraverbal son importantes. 

Pero, para no dejar duda al decir te quiero en inglés mejor decir algo parecido, como "I care for you" no? La traducción es "Me importas" sin implicar que "te amo"..*
*
*_Tuve un profesor de Castellano que me dijo que en el japonés no existía una palabra equivalente a Amor, pero que tenían un número mayor de expresiones diferentes para expresarlo que las del español, ahí sí que sería confusa la situación no?_


----------



## JMitchell

So what about when you add a modifier to the mix with "Te Quiero."

Te quiero un montón 

o 

Te quiero mucho...


Still seems that it would still depend on who and how you are talking about the "love" in question.


----------



## honeyheart

"Te quiero" expresses a lighter love than "te amo".  Even adding "mucho/un montón" to it, "te quiero" remains _below_ "te amo" all the same.


----------



## dogshed

I'm sorry, I'm not sure I understand the post. How does "Te deseo" fit into this conversation?
How can I tell someone I want them to come to me without expressing without making a fool of myself?

Also, if I'm sick do I say, "Quiero un doctor" or does that mean the doctor is my girlfriend?



BiziPoz said:


> *
> Mmmh, para mí el rango de expresiones de afecto va algo así como :
> 
> Me gustas (I like you) -> Te quiero (I love you) -> Te amo (I love you)
> 
> El problema es que en inglés no hay una traducción apropiada para te quiero, pues decir "I want you", suena como "Te deseo".
> 
> Sin embargo el "I love you" que usamos para nuestra mejor amiga no está en el mismo contexto que el "I love you" que usamos para decirselo nuestra pareja, por lo que creo que el contexto y el lenguaje paraverbal son importantes.
> 
> Pero, para no dejar duda al decir te quiero en inglés mejor decir algo parecido, como "I care for you" no? La traducción es "Me importas" sin implicar que "te amo"..*
> _Tuve un profesor de Castellano que me dijo que en el japonés no existía una palabra equivalente a Amor, pero que tenían un número mayor de expresiones diferentes para expresarlo que las del español, ahí sí que sería confusa la situación no?_


----------



## juandiego

Hi dogshed and welcome to WRforums.

Feel free to use the verb _querer_ in those situations you bring up, you won't make a fool of yourself at all; it's, say, the standard verb to express what you want. Said verb as synonym to _to love_, usually is quite clear in the context.


----------



## dogshed

Thank-you. What about Te deseo?



juandiego said:


> Hi dogshed and welcome to WRforums.
> 
> Feel free to use the verb _querer_ in those situations you bring up, you won't make a fool of yourself at all; it's, say, the standard verb to express what you want. Said verb as synonym to _to love_, usually is quite clear in the context.


----------



## juandiego

dogshed said:


> Thank-you. What about Te deseo?


You're welcome.
If you ask me, I'd say it conveys sexual desire; and most will agree. Anyway, utterly uncommon and improper verb to express true love by itself.


----------



## manicha

"Te quiero" es la forma habitual de expresar cualquier clase de cariño, desde un afecto fraternal o amistoso al amor romántico. Pero en mi opinión tiene una característica muy curiosa, y es que los intensificadores tipo "mucho", "un montón", en realidad desintensifican la expresión. Así, yo les digo frecuentemente a mis amigos "te quiero mucho", "te quiero un montón", pero no "te quiero" a secas, que lo reservar para mi pareja. No sé si otros foreros opinarán lo mismo. 
Con respecto a "te amo", en España sólo se oye en las películas y, en la vida real, en situaciones excepcionales: en una proposición de matrimonio, delante del altar, etc.


----------



## tvdxer

As they are used by my friends in Tabasco state, Mexico:

querer = Generally conveys a platonic love, used between good friends, also between parents and children.  Examples: "lokas las kiero" ("I "querer" you crazy girls, "Te quiero mucho" among friends, etc.)

querersele = "Se te quiero mucho" has come into seemingly recent use, with teenage girls apparently using it the most, as a "limited" "te quiero".  It literally translates into "You are platonically loved (querido) much".

amar = Generally conveys a romantic love, used between lovers.  Also seems to be used between children and parents.  Examples: "Te amoooooooooooooo tanto bebecitho te amo te amo te amo mi bebe lindo te amo" (a typical Facebook exchange between a 15-year-old novia and her 16-year-old novio), "Te amo {kiss}" 

gustar = None of the above; when used interpersonally (e.g. "A Juan le gusta Maritza" - "Juan likes Maritza", "me gustaron tus ojos" - "I liked your eyes") it means an attraction between one person and another person.  Not a bond, just an attraction, likely a physical one.

encantar = My friend tells me that this is basically the equivalent of "amar", when you really like everything about somebody and you are attracted to them in more than a platonic way.  "Me encantas".  I'm sure there's a slight distinction between "encantar" and "amar", though.


----------



## Native1queen

Hello/Hola Kennytimes2, 
Actually when translated to English they mean to the same thing, but in Spanish there is a difference between the two.  Te Queto= I love you (but used also to describe "like" this phrase is used for family, friends, etc. ) However, Te Amo means I LOVE YOU, basically used for someone who you are in love with romantically.  Or, have a deep admiration for.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Koot

nanel said:


> Eso es porque somos españoles, aquí se usa para la poesía y poco más.
> 
> Así que en España: to love=querer (a amigos, parejas...). Yo jamás diría "te amo" salvo que estuviera escribiendo una poesía, es demasiado cursi (para nosotros, o al menos para mí).
> 
> I like you=me gustas; parece que esto es internacional.



Me he hecho un novio español desde hace unos años. Desde el principio decimos de uno a otro "te quiero" o "te quiero mucho". 
Ahora le dije que le amo y su respuesta fue "yo también te quiero". En este caso significa que no me ama? O que no me quiere igual? O es como tú dices que los españoles no suelen usar la palabra amar salvo que no es para una poesía?

Tengo dudas..


----------



## Antpax

Hola Koot:

Es como dice nanel, en España se usa muy poco "te amo", excepto para poesía o canciones. Tu novio te respondió "yo también te quiero" porque es lo más natural para él, pero no quiere decir que te quiera menos que tú a él.

Saludos.

Ant


----------

